# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  At... - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*AT*

Ati im, më rrokullis në lutje gjithkund
Teksa  vdes nga pak i kryqëzuar kështu.
Parajsën në mëkate  shoh të humb
...dhe tokën  të humb gjithashtu.

Rretullohem rreth vetes si mohim i njëshit
fytyrash që sillen kohës absurd
ferri e parajsa kthehen në mister,
në qiell, në tokë, kuturu, gjithkund..

Ti, vec vret me butësi e mungesë
E pas dere prej ajri thuhet se je.
Unë, vec pëshpërim rënkimi dëgjoj,
Nga rrufetë që ti zbraz përdhe.

At, dhe pse s`të shoh më larg se "unë"
të luash zare fat`thënash kohëve që s`janë,
Një të diele, krejt i kërrusur mbi altar,
të tregoj shpinën që ti m`shqeve me kamë.

Pas dere, Ti, vec britma dëgjoje
kur akuj shkelja pas dimrave të tu.
Ti, vjeshtë psherëtije, zhveshje dhe përulje
dhe dyert i theve, po ashtu.

E më pas, prej zjarri e zëri, Zeus më zbrite
Në tokën ku vriten vetëtimat dhe ëngjëjt.
Dhe ti, si Kronus kërkon të më përpish
Mua, birin tënd të harruar në ëndërr.

Pra, At, o At gjakatar......
Eshtrat e mia të bezdisin në fyt
të  përjetëshmit i lodhe me pavdekësi,
Ndaj ëndrra ka filluar të të mbyt.


Kështu pra, imzot që darkon me mërzine
Prej barkut që i linde, ëngjëjt t`u bën djaj.
Hesht, as ëndrra me vdekje mos shih,
Prej toke, biri yt të dënon; Mos qaj !

----------

